# Folius 215 gal Display



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Many of you are aware that I ordered a custom 215 gal viv, 58 x 24 x 36, from Folius. Figured I'd post some photos here to make it "official". Here's the build thread for those who may have not seen it.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/263234-215-gal-folius-viv.html

It has a good amount of growing to do and I still have a few plants that haven't arrived or aren't ready to go in yet but this is 99% done being planted.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just know that this tank is now on my list of "inspirational builds". To say this is a damn good job is a complete understatement, you certainly have a talent, and a rather large plant budget I may add


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate the compliment. 

Just to clarify, haha, I have been buying and stashing away plants for this viv for nearly 2 years. You'd be surprised how many of these plants I didn't pay a penny for. Trading is by far the best way to get the rarest things and getting them without spending any money.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Then props to you, that is one of the most extensive plant lists I have ever seen. Squirrels hide nuts for the winter, we hide plants


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Incredible build! What did you use for the background between your cork panels? Clay? Covered foam? Either way it turned out awesome. Some pretty neat high end plants I see. Cant wait to see it grow in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey! Is that a Cryptanthus beukeri I see there?


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

What inhabitants are you planning to put in here?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

xIslanderx said:


> Incredible build! What did you use for the background between your cork panels? Clay? Covered foam? Either way it turned out awesome. Some pretty neat high end plants I see. Cant wait to see it grow in. Thanks for sharing.


Its is pond foam. I have details in my build thread which is linked in the first post there. 




epiphytes etc. said:


> Hey! Is that a Cryptanthus beukeri I see there?


No sir! No Cryps this time. They are great terrarium plants (many of them at least) but I seem to never have a spot for them. Maybe my next build I'll give a few a try.




Y0urbestfriend said:


> What inhabitants are you planning to put in here?


I think I may try to sit back, let this grow in really well and hopefully by that time I can get my fingers on some O. lehmanni. I think this viv deserves something special like that.

Anyone know of any banks I can rob??


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

That looks amazing to say the least, I love the variety of plants used


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> What is this?


Ronnbergia morreniana 

Oh and bc I know you like orchids, Pleurothallis dressleri, P. microphylla and Trisitella minutissima are also in the photo. Elaphoglossum peltatum Ecuador for the fern.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Anyone know of any banks I can rob??


Depends, how good are you with computers? 

I don't now how I missed this or the original thread...

Awesome tank Antone!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy. It'll be fun to watch fill in.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow Antone... This is amazing!! Wish I had your talents for building vivs...


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

jarteta97 said:


> Then props to you, that is one of the most extensive plant lists I have ever seen. Squirrels hide nuts for the winter, we hide plants


I know a _flying_ squirrel that also hides plants 

(for thoses who have no idea what I'm talking about: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html )


Back to the topic, great plant choices, does justice to the mind-blowing hardscape. Can't wait to see it 6 months from now (you better keep us updated  )


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Little GoPro video of my mid day mist cycle.

https://youtu.be/K1DdxMv2emg


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to climb in that thing and set up camp. Nice vid and very cool viv.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

There are few people here in the states (IMO) that make enclosures that would rival the finest of the Euro sect, but you seem to do it time after time.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I really appreciate the compliment. I really enjoy building vivs and am still learning. Have taken a lot of inspiration from several euro style vivaria.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought I'd toss in a little update. It's been roughly a month, why not.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


>


That's crazy. It looks more like an _Aspidistra_ or _Sansevieria_.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like you've added an Anthurium cutucuense. Any other additions?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's really a beautiful tank. I love it.


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you still have the Beamswork 30" LED's on the tank? If so, what are your impressions after planting and evaluating them on a tank of this depth?

Ive been researching lights to put on a 24" deep future 180 gallon vivarium, and everything I am reading, and the opinions I am hearing, is that I will need something much more robust, and much more expensive (around $1000 total), than the Beamsork LED's to keep the plants happy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

LoganR said:


> Looks like you've added an Anthurium cutucuense. Any other additions?


Yup. I finally got the Tococa guianensis in there as well as a Homalomena sp. with glaucous foliage and Triolena pileoides. 

The Piper sp. Costa Rica melted and I removed the Monstera sp. 



craigrbns said:


> Do you still have the Beamswork 30" LED's on the tank? If so, what are your impressions after planting and evaluating them on a tank of this depth?
> 
> Ive been researching lights to put on a 24" deep future 180 gallon vivarium, and everything I am reading, and the opinions I am hearing, is that I will need something much more robust, and much more expensive (around $1000 total), than the Beamsork LED's to keep the plants happy. Thanks in advance!


Yup still got 2 of them on there. I'll let you be the judge on whether or not they are doing the job.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm also interested if you're still using the diffuser and lights. I'm contemplating using a diffuser to smooth out my EVO 3watt and beamsworks fixtures.


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

Frogtofall said:


> Yup still got 2 of them on there. I'll let you be the judge on whether or not they are doing the job.


Plants look great. Def makes me reconsider my lighting choices - yet again! So many different opinions out there. I do not mind spending $'s on lights, but dont want to throw the money away either! If the Beamswork can work on a tank as deep as yours, Ive got some more thinking to do.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

FrogTim said:


> I'm also interested if you're still using the diffuser and lights. I'm contemplating using a diffuser to smooth out my EVO 3watt and beamsworks fixtures.





craigrbns said:


> Plants look great. Def makes me reconsider my lighting choices - yet again! So many different opinions out there. I do not mind spending $'s on lights, but dont want to throw the money away either! If the Beamswork can work on a tank as deep as yours, Ive got some more thinking to do.


Yes, the diffuser is still on the viv. The lights are fairly strong but it's difficult to tell bc the photos are a bit under exposed. Seems to me the plants are doing just fine.


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

What exact model of Beamswork LED are you using?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

craigrbns said:


> What exact model of Beamswork LED are you using?


Don't get too hung up on that kinda stuff. Just find one that fits close to the specs you like or want and go with it. It isn't all that critical.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Looks terrible man, don't think you ever learned anything I taught you all those years ago, lol!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sbreland said:


> Looks terrible man, don't think you ever learned anything I taught you all those years ago, lol!


How long did it take you to clear the dust off your keyboard to type this response! 

It's good to hear from you brother!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought I'd do a little update. Things are really starting to grow and fill in.


----------



## sekibun (May 28, 2014)

Second picture from bottom - what is the name of this plant?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sekibun said:


> Second picture from bottom - what is the name of this plant?


That is an Octoblepharum moss, probably O. albidum.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

How could it have taken this long to rate this thread? Fix'd.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

What's the name of the plant in the first pic?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey...let's go for it....can you number/name the plants by picture....I remember an old thread where someone overlaid the original FTS picture with numbers circled in a red color, and then made a corresponding list...it was really helpful and showed more as far as color and growth than just a picture by itself...pretty please...?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

amgini said:


> What's the name of the plant in the first pic?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Anthurium cutucuense



Judy S said:


> Hey...let's go for it....can you number/name the plants by picture....I remember an old thread where someone overlaid the original FTS picture with numbers circled in a red color, and then made a corresponding list...it was really helpful and showed more as far as color and growth than just a picture by itself...pretty please...?


Emmmmm......... I can try but the picture doesn't have the detail I'd need b/c its sort of a landscape photo. If I took pictures a little closer of sections of the viv with better detail I could do something like that. 

I have no problem answering ID questions if there's a specific plant you want to know what it is. You could copy the photo yourself and circle it in red and I can do it that way...?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wanted to do an update now that this viv has froggy inhabitants. These beautiful animals were worth the long wait.











*O. histrionica* Blue (Tesoros Line)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!

I like the frogs too


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That setup is a dream! Amazing plant selection and beautiful histos. Were you able to have them sexed when they arrived?

If I had a setup like that, you could stick a fork in me because I'd be done.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Frogtofall said:


> I wanted to do an update now that this viv has froggy inhabitants. These beautiful animals were worth the long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is spectacular. Great setup and even cooler inhabitants. Nothing better than sustainable and badass!


American Dad Living The American Dream


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The frogs and enclosure both deserve each other, well done.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Very awesome! Antone in your experience what is the best way to spread moss? Leave them in clumps or blend them up and spread it around?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Best way to spread the moss around is to just place small pieces of the moss itself in various places and keep it moist. If you have an actual moss mix, you just gotta keep it wet.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Viv is looking great and congrats on the Blues Antone!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Antone where can someone find some Ronnbergia morreniana?


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Your Viv is STUNNING!!!!! I just HAD to subscribe!!! LoL


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tongo said:


> Antone where can someone find some Ronnbergia morreniana?


I would highly recommend signing up for an account at Tropiflora.com We offer the plant from time to time. I have a feeling it will be offered some time soon...


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

An absolute pleasure to see how your build has grown and progressed man. 
One of the best I've seen. Congrats on the Blues too. This is the first I've seen pics of them. They are beautiful!
I especially like the color of the dark one. It almost looks like a dark brown/ maroon.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

What a beautiful setup. Those frogs are to die for! What an amazing addition to an equally amazing vivarium! 
Great work,

-Drew


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

These frogs are a joy to observe.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Antone, you are creating a large group of very envious people with that tank and those frogs! Both are amazingly cool.


----------

